# PC an die Wand? Wieso auch nicht ;-)



## Plutonix (20. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo!
Schon lange habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, einen Rechner an die Wand zu bauen, 
so dass man ihn sieht und auch betracheten kann was so alles in einem PC verbaut ist.
Nicht jeder mag einen Blechkasten unter oder auf dem Tisch. 

Ich probier immer was Neues und manchmal frage ich mich auch "Wieso habe ich das überhaupt angefangen?".
Immerhin gibt es 1000 Sachen zu beachten und ich hab nur eine kleine Wohnung und wenig Werkzeug. 
Und dann noch 1000 andere Hobbys, wie auch Motorrad, das bei dem schönen Wetter gefahren werden will.

Aber wenn ich sehe wie die Arbeiten voran schreiten, bin ich doch ein wenig stolz auf mich, dass ich es gemacht habe...
So ist das Basteln am PC: Es ist nicht das Endergebnis entscheidend, sondern der Weg dahin.

Ich habe schon einen Tisch-PC gebaut und da Erfahrungen gesammelt, jetzt wollte ich was Neues.
Hier die Bilder von dem Tisch-PC*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Und so habe ich angefangen 
Wollte schon, dass es symmetrisch ausschaut und auch nicht übertrieben wirkt, mit 8 SSDs oder 10 HDDs.
Mir war wichtig, dass es gut gekühlt wird und sehr leise ist.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Natürlich kann man hier 10.000€ an Hardware verbauen, 
aber mein Rechner wird nur wenig benutzt und da brauche ich nicht High-End-Teile.
*
*Deswegen habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut:*



Spoiler



- Intel Core i7 4770k
- Asus Formula Vl
- EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
- Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer 4x 4GB
- SanDisk 128 GB M2.2260
- Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD
- Samsung 850 Evo 128GB SSD
- Seagate Laptop SSHD 1TB
- WD Raptor-X 150 GB
- ASUS DVD-Brenner
- Corsair Professional Series Platinum AX760
- Corsair Professional Sleeved Kabel-Set Type 3 - rot
- M3 PCI-E 16X Riser Card 50 cm

Wasserkühlung:

- 2x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm
- 2x Koolance Radiator Shroud 4x 120mm
- 8x Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED 120mm + 1x Ersatz
- Watercool Heatkiller IV XL + Backplate
- EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Vario X-RES 140
- aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 5l
- PHANTEKS PWM-Lüfter-Hub




*Also schnell ein Brett kaufen und zusammen bauen 
Ich habe mich für 16 mm MDF entschieden, da man es gut bearbeiten kann und sehr stabil ist.
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*In die Halter habe ich je 4 12 cm Lüfter eingebaut, die rot leuchten. Leider gibt es noch keine mit RGB...
Die Lüfter laufen sehr leise und wenn sie sich schneller drehen, leuchten sie stärker.
Alle 8 Lüfter habe ich zu einem Kabel zusammengefasst. Das vereinfacht die Steuerung und alle Lüfterlaufen gleichmäßig.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Dann werden 10 mm RGB 5050 eingebaut mit je 3 LEDs à 10 cm.
Ein Kanal für LEDs wird auch bald gefräst.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Es wird viel gebohrt und die Kanäle mit einer Fräse bearbeitet.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------
Leider kann ich nur 25 Bilder pro Beitrag machen 
Deswegen muss ich anders machen und so verlinken...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

2. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

 3. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

 4. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

5. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

6. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

7. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

8. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

9. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

10. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

11. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

12. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

13. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

14. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

15. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

16. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

17. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

18. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

19. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

20. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

21. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

22. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick

23. Update mit Bildern gibts es hier: klick ​


----------



## Joshy875 (20. Oktober 2014)

sieht super aus!


----------



## MfDoom (20. Oktober 2014)

Sieht schön aus


----------



## DerBusch13 (20. Oktober 2014)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## Ersy90 (20. Oktober 2014)

Der Tischpc sieht super aus, sowas würde mir auch gefallen. Leider hab ich 2 linke Hände wenns um basteln/bauen geht.


----------



## locojens (20. Oktober 2014)

Der Tisch sieht echt hübsch aus! Hast du bedacht das bei einem PC an der Wand noch mehr Staub nerven wird? Aber ich lasse mich von den Lösungen rund um das Staubproblem gerne ünerraschen.


----------



## Plutonix (20. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo!
Danke! Es freut mich, dass es euch auch gefällt! 

Ja, es ist und war viel Arbeit, aber es geht voran 
Wegen dem Staub mache ich mir keine Sorgen, da es an der Wand hängt und dort ist noch weniger.
Natürlich muss ich dann mehr darauf achten, aber ein Tuch von Swiffer und alles ist gut 

Ich habe mir eher Sorgen über das Gewicht gemacht, da es schon bei etwa 22 Kilo ist und ich eine Wand aus Gips habe 

Zu den Bildern schreibe ich dann noch was so alles gemacht wurde....*​


----------



## Knower (21. Oktober 2014)

Hey noch einer mit so ner bekloppten Idee   
Wenn ich deine Bilder so sehe werde ich neidisch, dass ich das nicht so gut durchdacht habe.
Es sieht aber so schön richtig gut aus  aber so als Tipp die Bohrungen für das Mainboard bitte exakt setzten ... Ich habe mir so den PC zerschossen weil das Teil unter Spannung stand und leichte Haarrisse sich gebildet haben.

Aber viel Spaß und Glück noch 
Ich folge dem mal


----------



## Plutonix (22. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo!
Ja, ich musste schon viel dabei denken und dabei noch alle Abmessungen beachten 
2 verschiedene  Wasser-Systeme kommen auch noch rein (Schlauch und Plexi)
Ja, die Bohrungen im Plexi sind sehr wichtig, da auch das MB schon 260€ gekostet hat 
Habe auch gleich noch für fast 300€ gutes Werkzeug von BOSCH gekauft *​


----------



## DOcean (22. Oktober 2014)

hey da hat mir einer die Idee geklaut 

Ich lass mal ein Abo da...


----------



## Plutonix (23. Oktober 2014)

*Hi, sorry das wollte ich nicht, aber du warst zu langsam 
Es geht weiter, aber es gibt ein Problem..... kann keine Bilder oben laden?!?*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie mache ich dann weiter?


----------



## DOcean (23. Oktober 2014)

einfach hier weiter machen und nicht im Start Beitrag  und dann einen Link setzen...


----------



## Plutonix (23. Oktober 2014)

*Damit die warme Luft entweichen kann, 
habe ich oben 2 Schlitze gemacht mit etwa 12 cm und die abgerundet.

Dann wurden auch die 2x L-Halter gekauft und vermessen, 
dürfen ja nix berühren oder sonst was beschädigen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Amon (23. Oktober 2014)

Der Tisch-PC ist ja mal absolut genial! Super Arbeit!


----------



## Plutonix (24. Oktober 2014)

@*Amon* Danke!

*Als Nächstes, wurden dann die LED-Streifen verbunden, verkabelt und getestet.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonix (26. Oktober 2014)

*Kurz schauen ob alles passt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DOcean (27. Oktober 2014)

sieht doch schon Mal gut aus, irgendwie fällt das DVD LW stark auf, vlt noch lackieren?

Wie machst du das mit der Graka PCI Ex Verlängerung von SLot1 aus oder von dem unteren Slot aus? Welche Verlängerung nimmst du?


----------



## Plutonix (27. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo!
DVD-Laufwerk wird noch mit Folie bezogen und eingebaut so dass der nach unten öffnet. 

So komme ich auch besser an die DVDs 

Für die Grafikkarte habe ich die 3M Verlängerung mit 50 cm aus USA gekauft.*​


----------



## Plutonix (29. Oktober 2014)

*nun geht es weiter* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DOcean (31. Oktober 2014)

wau das LW sieht sehr cool aus, gut gemacht... ist das ne Folie?


----------



## Plutonix (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi, ja das ist eine 3D-Folie 

*Die Löcher für die Kabel muss ich auch noch machen* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkKS (31. Oktober 2014)

Heyho,

also erstmal großartige Arbeit mit deinem Tisch. Meine Verlobte war richtig erstaunt was alles so geht :3 

Zu deinem Rig hab ich aber noch zwei Fragen:

1. Welche Folie hast du genutzt um das LW zu folieren? 

2. Am Anfang hast du "M3 PCI-E 16X Riser Card 50 cm" erwähnt. Ich finde aber nirgends einen Artikel der wie in deinen Bildern aussieht. Hast du den Link vielleicht noch? Ich plane nämlich mit so einem Adapter meine Grafikkarte anders zu montieren


----------



## Plutonix (31. Oktober 2014)

*Hallo DarkKS!
Habe einfache 3D Carbon Folie bei ebay gekauft, klebt gut und ist auch gut verarbeitet.
Hier ist das PCIe X16Kabel, mit dem Versand etwa 100€ 

Gruß, Plutonix*​


----------



## DarkKS (31. Oktober 2014)

Gut dann zieh ich das mit dem Kabel erstmal nicht in Betracht, danke! xD


----------



## Plutonix (3. November 2014)

*Löcher wurden bearbeitet und das Brett ist nun 2 Kilo leichter* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und so schaut der Tisch aus* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonix (6. November 2014)

*Die Löcher habe ich nun mit einer schwarzer Farbe gestrichen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonix (10. November 2014)

*Es wurde ein Halter für die aqua computer aquaero 6 Pro angefertigt 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plutonix (11. November 2014)

*Die L-Halter habe ich schon an die Wand gemacht und das Gehäuse drauf gehängt.

Es hält* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## El-Pucki (12. November 2014)

Mehr Bilder! Schnell! Schnell! 

Nen applaudierenden Smiley gibbet ja nich


----------



## Plutonix (12. November 2014)

*Halter für die Grafikkarte musste auch noch gebaut werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## DarkKS (13. November 2014)

Bin gespannt wie es komplett aussieht


----------



## fabianiosodon (13. November 2014)

wow echt geiles projekt!! da bleib ich mal dran  abo


----------



## interpo21 (13. November 2014)

super! weiter so!


----------



## Plutonix (14. November 2014)

*Es geht weiter* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabianiosodon (14. November 2014)

woow :o festplatte sieht echt hammer aus!!


----------



## bigdaniel (14. November 2014)

Sehr geile Arbeit! Weiter so


----------



## JakPol (16. November 2014)

WOW! Der Tisch schlägt meinen ja schon um 3 Größenordnungen! Aber das Projekt hier ist auch einfach geil! Ich bin schon gespannt auf weiteren Fortschritt!!!


----------



## xTerokx (16. November 2014)

Sieht jetzt schon sehr geil aus. [emoji15]


----------



## Plutonix (18. November 2014)

Vielen Dank! 


*Damit die LEDs schön leuchten, habe ich einfach das Plexiglas bearbeitet.
Das Licht bricht so deutlich besser und es leuchtet über die ganze Platte.  *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Pumpe und die Steuerung sind auch schon verbaut* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## IceTeaBubble (18. November 2014)

Ulalaaaa, bin neu hier, und guck mich grad mal durch. Dein Tisch PC finde ich Hammer geil *_*  Hoffe ich kann mir irgendwann auch mal sowas bauen... Auf den Wand PC bin ich jetzt umso mehr gespannt... Is wahrscheinlich nochmal nen ticken geiler. Auf jeden Fall SUPER Projekt!


----------



## Plutonix (19. November 2014)

Leider habe ich hier was vergessen... 




*Die ganze Platte habe ich mit einer 3D-Carbonfolie überzogen und die Folie auf der Rückseite mit einem Tacker befestigt.
Mit einem Skalpell habe ich die Löcher dann rausgeschnitten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thejaydy (20. November 2014)

Wow 

Bin total neidisch  Weiter so, geiles Teil und Abo haste damit sicher!


----------



## Plutonix (26. November 2014)

*Das MB und die anderen Teile wurden eingebaut.
NT ist auch nicht ohne, war viel Arbeit zu befestigen.
Natürlich sollte die Garantie nicht verfallen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## DOcean (26. November 2014)

Soll das ein Show PC werden? oder dein normaler für jeden Tag?

Vorallem die Idee mit den Schlauchanschlüßen in der Platte gefällt mir


----------



## Plutonix (26. November 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> Soll das ein Show PC werden? oder dein normaler für jeden Tag?
> 
> Vorallem die Idee mit den Schlauchanschlüßen in der Platte gefällt mir



*Hi, ist für spielen (BF4) und auch für alles andere 
Wird dann auch fast jeden Tag benutzt.
Über der Platte werde ich mit  **EK-HD Tubes 12/10** probieren - ist was Neues 
und wird besser aussehen als mit dem Schlauch.
Unter der Platte werde ich einen 16/11 Schlauch verwenden.

Gruß, Plutonix*​


----------



## DerMega (26. November 2014)

Ich bin beeindruckt von der Qualität deiner Arbeit.

Die Anfertigungen in Plexiglas sehen irre aus. Arbeitest du in einem solchen Betrieb oder kaufst du das alles für viel Geld zu?
Abo!


----------



## Plutonix (27. November 2014)

*Vielen Dank! *
*Ist viel Arbeit, aber es macht ja Spaß und ist mal was anderes 

Ja, bei dem Plexiglas hilft mir ein guter Freund 
Es machen auch Firmen, aber dort kostet es einige 100te €*​


----------



## Benqer (30. November 2014)

Also dein Projekt gefällt mir richtig gut! 
Daumen hoch


----------



## DerMega (30. November 2014)

Glückwunsch für die Main!


----------



## SirWallace2 (30. November 2014)

Hi,
verfolge das Projekt hier mit Interesse. Wirklich gelungen!! Und echt ne Super Qualität.
Ich selbst baue gerne Dioramen, welche ich mit einer Plexiglas Haube schütze. 
Diese lasse ich mir von der Firma Ernst Kunststoffe in Olsberg anfertigen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Dezember 2014)

Sehr geile Arbeit!

Hatte auch so eine Art PC mir aufgebaut, doch habe das ganze System wieder verworfen. War mehr zusammengewürfelt als alles andere und sah am Schluss suboptimal dann aus 

Wie machst du das eigentlich, dass alle Komponenten auf der Plexiplatte halten und noch auf der MDF Platte? War damals zu blöd das hin zu bekommen ^^ Bohrst du durch alle Sachen durch und nimmt dann lange Schauben?

LG
Andi


----------



## Plutonix (4. Dezember 2014)

*@Liquid-Chilling *
*Ich meinte, dass es für mich neu ist, da ich bis jetzt immer einen Schlauch verbaut habe.
Und da muss ich noch üben, ist nicht gerade einfach mit vielen Winkeln.
Brauche doch noch ein Biegeformen-Set für Acryl Tubes 12/10mm.*

*@PSP-Hacker *
*In das Plexiglas habe ich Löcher mit Senkung gebohrt  für die HDD/SSD/DVD...
Dazu noch 4x Gewinde damit ich das Glas an der Platte befestigen kann.*​


----------



## Plutonix (5. Dezember 2014)

*Es werden noch mehrere Kabel für Daten und Strom verbaut...*.
*Ich wundere mich immer wieder, dass es noch nicht schon bessere und kleinere Stecker gibt...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## DOcean (5. Dezember 2014)

sieht schon gut aus, leider fällt die Riser Card/Cable stark auf  Hast du da noch was vor?


----------



## DerMega (5. Dezember 2014)

Gibts nichts weiter zu zu sagen!

Allerdings stimmt das mit der Risercard :-/


----------



## Plutonix (5. Dezember 2014)

*Das mit Riser Card muss ich noch schauen, teste mal auch unteren PCIe-Slot.
Oder eine Abdeckung bauen und lackieren.

Wenn die Grafikkarte eingebaut ist, denke ich, kann man besser einschätzen, ob es zum Gesamtbild passt 

Gruß, Plutonix*​


----------



## wooty1337 (5. Dezember 2014)

Plutonix schrieb:


> Das mit Riercard muss ich noch schauen, teste mal auch unteren PCIe Stecker.
> Oder eine Abdeckung bauen und lackieren.
> 
> Wenn die GPU eingebaut ist, denke kann man es besser einschätzen
> ...



Der sollte ja im Single-GPU betrieb auch mit 16 Lanes angesteuert werden. Zumindest habe ich das dem Datenblatt des Mainboards entnommen.
Wenn man die grauen Kabel noch schwarz bekommt wäre es doch top


----------



## Plutonix (5. Dezember 2014)

*Beim Lackieren muss ich bei 100€ teurem Kabel (Riser Card) noch schauen, welche Farbe ich nehmen kann.*​


----------



## Echo321 (5. Dezember 2014)

Super Projekt und die Umsetzung gefällt mir recht gut.

Etwas Bedenken habe ich allerdings. Mein Bruder hatte einmal einen PC funktionsfähig an die Wand geschraubt. Die Komponenten lagen offen und hingen quasi über seinem Monitor auf Kopfhöhe. Es sah gut aus aber ab diesem Zeitpunkt hatte er schnell Kopfschmerzen bei längeren arbeiten/spielen am PC. Das erledigte sich erst mit der Demontage des Wand PCs. 

Bei PC Gehäusen aus Plexiglas o.ä. wird gewarnt das sie keinen Abschirmungseffekt haben. Bei den hochfrequenten Signalen, schnelle Spannungs-/Lastwechseln ,der hohen Last usw. sollte man das Thema Elektro Smog nicht ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## bennySB (5. Dezember 2014)

Echo321 schrieb:


> Super Projekt und die Umsetzung gefällt mir recht gut.
> 
> Etwas Bedenken habe ich allerdings. Mein Bruder hatte einmal einen PC funktionsfähig an die Wand geschraubt. Die Komponenten lagen offen und hingen quasi über seinem Monitor auf Kopfhöhe. Es sah gut aus aber ab diesem Zeitpunkt hatte er schnell Kopfschmerzen bei längeren arbeiten/spielen am PC. Das erledigte sich erst mit der Demontage des Wand PCs.
> 
> Bei PC Gehäusen aus Plexiglas o.ä. wird gewarnt das sie keinen Abschirmungseffekt haben. Bei den hochfrequenten Signalen, schnelle Spannungs-/Lastwechseln ,der hohen Last usw. sollte man das Thema Elektro Smog nicht ausser Acht lassen.



Ein sehr interessanter Aspekt, habe ich bisher auch noch von keinem gehört. 
Ist aber mehr als gut zu wissen für die Zukunft.


----------



## FranktheTank23 (5. Dezember 2014)

Kann man das silberne des Riserkabels nicht einfach ansprayen/lackieren/anmalen mit schwarzer Farbe?


----------



## bennySB (5. Dezember 2014)

Kann man schon machen, aber ich verstehe ihn schon das er sich vorher informieren will ob irgendwelche Inhaltsstoffe das Material angreifen. 
Die Karte ist sch.... teuer und die Farbe müsste auch dehnbar/flexibel sein damit sie nicht bald wieder abblättert.


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Dezember 2014)

Hübsches Projekt!  Sieht soweit schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## darknitro (8. Dezember 2014)

Würde zum ansprühen nen Sprühgummi nehmen, gibts in versch. Farben und angreifen tut der nix, is zum Isolieren entwickelt.
Gibt u.a. von würth oder plastidip


----------



## Plutonix (15. Dezember 2014)

*Die Karte habe ich noch nicht lackiert, das kann man später immer noch schnell machen.
In der Zeit wurden noch die Kabel verlegt und die Schläuche hinten.
Die Bilder kommen die Woche wie es hinter dem Brett so gerade ist.
Bei der GPU bin ich noch nicht so 100% zufrieden, scheint irgendwie so klein....
Da kommt noch unten eine kleine Leiste.
Denke nach, die Grafikkarte gegen eine ASUS ROG POSEIDON GTX 980 zu tauschen...... was denkt ihr so? 
Aber die ist auch über 650€ *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Von den EK Water Blocks 2x EK-HD Tube 12/10mm, Länge 50cm habe ich 3 Sets gekauft.
Leider reicht es nicht... da es ist nicht so einfach ist wie ich dachte... (der Preis ist schon hoch)

Oder doch die:
Monsoon Hardline Acryl Tube 13/10mm, 4er-Pack - transparent kostet auch nur 14€ 
Und es gibt auch Monsoon Hardline Pro Biegeformen-Set für Acryl Tubes 13/10mm was einem sehr hilft.
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Man kann später immer noch was ändern, es ist wie ein Baukasten*  ​


----------



## Plutonix (18. Dezember 2014)

*@Liquid-Chilling Vielen Dank! 

Ich  werde da auch was bauen, damit es leichter geht.
Kaufe noch etwa 5 Meter, braucht man ja immer wieder 
Denke bei 16/12 ist doch leichter biegen als 12/10, aber 12mm schaut besser aus (finde ich).

Gruß, Plutonix*​


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schick - wird immer besser


----------



## Skyfabs (26. Dezember 2014)

Brillantes Casemode !!! Wenn ich doch nur die Zeit hätte, würde meiner jetzt auch über meinem Schreibtisch hängen


----------



## Plutonix (21. Januar 2015)

*Hallo!
Leider hatte ich nicht so viel Zeit und musste noch ein paar andere Sachen machen...
Hier schon ein paar Bilder wie es so hinter der Platte ausschaut.

Mit dem Kühler muss ich noch schöner machen, aber ein Draht hebt da 100%.
Andere Halter werde ich noch später bauen.
Die 2,5" SSD und HDD habe ich in einem Rahmen eingebaut.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


----------



## bennySB (21. Januar 2015)

Für die Radiatoren kannst du ja mal nach diesen Spannclips von Bilderrahmen schauen, ggf. würden die schon ausreichen (wenn der Spalt nicht zu groß ist).


----------



## Heimkinojenna (23. Januar 2015)

Sehr schöner Umbau mit viel Detailliebe. 
Da schaut es sogar hinten besser aus als bei den meisten im Sichtbereich  

Wozu soll der Draht hinten an den Radiatoren gut sein, diese können doch wenn dann eh nur nach vorne raus fallen wo sie gesichert sind.


----------



## Plutonix (23. Januar 2015)

*@ bennySB 
Die Kühler sind sehr passgenau in den Öffnungen. 
Ein bisschen Spielraum sollte natürlich da sein, da der Kühler und das Holz je nach Temperatur arbeiten können. 

@ Heimkinojenna
Die Kühler sind vorne am Lüfter dran und können daher nur nach hinten rausfallen - wenn auch nur ein paar cm.  
Deswegen hab ich sie hinten mit dem Draht befestigt.*​


----------



## Heimkinojenna (24. Januar 2015)

ah ok ich bin davon ausgegangen das sie zusammengeschraubt werden.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2015)

Plutonix schrieb:


> Die Kühler sind vorne am Lüfter dran und können daher nur nach hinten rausfallen - wenn auch nur ein paar cm.
> Deswegen hab ich sie hinten mit dem Draht befestigt.


Zum Thema:  Wie entweicht die Luft denn eigentlich hinterm Kühler?  Wenn der platt an der Wand liegt, wird das deutlich die Funktionalität einschränken.


----------



## bennySB (24. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Zum Thema:  Wie entweicht die Luft denn eigentlich hinterm Kühler?  Wenn der platt an der Wand liegt, wird das deutlich die Funktionalität einschränken.



Naja er ist ja nicht platt an der Wand dran. Durch die Kabel, Schläuche und Montagematerial wird es ja ca. 15 mm Abstand am Ende haben und bedingt durch die Thermik hast da keinen Hitzestau.


----------



## Plutonix (24. Januar 2015)

*


bennySB schrieb:



			Naja er ist ja nicht platt an der Wand dran. Durch die Kabel, Schläuche und Montagematerial wird es ja ca. 15 mm Abstand am Ende haben und bedingt durch die Thermik hast da keinen Hitzestau.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Von dem Kühler bis zur Wand sind es etwa 3 cm.*​


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2015)

Plutonix schrieb:


> Von dem Kühler bis zur Wand sind es etwa 3 cm.



Ok. Ich hätte zwar noch ein bisschen mehr gebaut, aber sollte eigentlich reichen.


----------



## bennySB (24. Januar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ok. Ich hätte zwar noch ein bisschen mehr gebaut, aber sollte eigentlich reichen.



Das reicht locker. Das einzige Problem was entstehen kann (je nach Ausblastemperatur) ist das die Wand sich verfärben könnte.


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Januar 2015)

bennySB schrieb:


> Das reicht locker. Das einzige Problem was entstehen kann (je nach Ausblastemperatur) ist das die Wand sich verfärben könnte.



Was?   Die Luft ist hinter dem Kühler vielleicht 1 K  wärmer als davor ...


----------



## bennySB (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn das System schön belastet wird dann nicht. 
Ich hab an meinem Radi auch teilweise gute 40 Grad.


----------



## Plutonix (28. Januar 2015)

*Die Beleuchtung habe ich schon auch getestet und es geht zum Glück alles so wie ich es wollte *

*Es gehen natürlich auch andere Farben und Effekte *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMega (28. Januar 2015)




----------



## Florian97450 (28. Januar 2015)

Super Arbeit! Ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## Joselman (28. Januar 2015)

Einfach nur geil!


----------



## bennySB (28. Januar 2015)

Fast perfekt, aber mach unbedingt was gegen den hässlichen Kaltgerätestecker^^


----------



## Plutonix (29. Januar 2015)

*Danke!* 

*Kaltgerätestecker werde ich noch austauschen, das war nur kurz zum testen  *​


----------



## fushigi01 (29. Januar 2015)

Wirklich ganz tolles Projekt, sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Plutonix (30. Januar 2015)

*Zu Thema PCI-Slot.... 

Neulich bei einem Freund habe ich mit dem Risercard an gleichem MB getestet.
PCI-Slot sind am MB angebunden mit:
1-Slot x16
2-Slot x8 
3-Slot x4
Im unteren Slot läuft alles gut, nur im BF4 wird das Bild nicht ganz  flüssig, obwohl 59 Bilder bei 2560x1440 Auflösung ankommen.
In dem 2-Slot mit x8 geht alles super 
Denke, am WE bin ich fertig und kann es schon laufen lassen* ​


----------



## wooty1337 (30. Januar 2015)

War eigentlich noch die ASUS Poseidon im Gespräch, oder hat sich das erledigt?


----------



## Plutonix (30. Januar 2015)

*Ja, die ASUS Poseidon will ich schon verbauen, aber mit **660€** ist die mir noch leider viel zu teuer....
Denke, die passt da ganz gut rein und mit Wasser wird die auch flüsterleise* ​


----------



## wooty1337 (30. Januar 2015)

Passt optisch auf jeden Fall sehr gut rein. Aber ein schöner EK-Block tuts ja auch.


----------



## mjay88 (31. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr  Super Wand Casemod


----------



## skyscraper (31. Januar 2015)

Glückwünsche zur Main


----------



## little_hero (3. Februar 2015)

Erstmal Respekt für das was du da baust, sieht richtig toll aus.  

Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage, was wird das ganze Kunstwerk später mal wiegen ?


----------



## Plutonix (4. Februar 2015)

*Vielen Dank!
*​* 
**@little_hero: Im Betriebszustand (mit Wasser) wiegt das Ding knapp über 27,3 kg. *​


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Februar 2015)

Das wäre ein relativ normales Gewicht für einen solchen PC,  ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass der Unterbau ungefähr ähnlich viel wiegt wie ein Gehäuse. 

Da brauchst du ein paar gute Dübel


----------



## DSHPB (4. Februar 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Da brauchst du ein paar gute Dübel



Sollte nicht das Problem sein 

Gibt sogar für Trockenbauwände Dübel die bis 50 oder sogar 100kg belastet werden können (weiß ich grad nich genau), aber raus kriegt man die bei Bedarf auch nich mehr


----------



## bennySB (4. Februar 2015)

Die Dübel sind selten das Problem, eher ist es wichtig ne vernünftige Wand zu haben. 
Zur Not halt einfach alles einkleben, gibt da richtig gutes Zeug bei Würth xD


----------



## Drakexz (4. Februar 2015)

bennySB schrieb:


> Die Dübel sind selten das Problem, eher ist es wichtig ne vernünftige Wand zu haben.
> Zur Not halt einfach alles einkleben, gibt da richtig gutes Zeug bei Würth xD



Kleben sollte immer die letzte Möglichkeit sein. 
Sei es, man will nur etwas umstellen oder auch mal umziehen, spätestens dann hast du irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## bennySB (4. Februar 2015)

Das ist mir auch bewusst, es war ja auch mit nem gewissen Scherz gemeint^^


----------



## Plutonix (5. Februar 2015)

*Ich habe 4x FISCHER Hohlraum-Metalldübel HM mit M6 benutzt, das hebt locker min. 80 KG. *

* Die Kraft wirkt ist ja eher nach unten und nicht nach vorne.*​


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Februar 2015)

Hammer was du hier auf die Beine stellst, großes Lob


----------



## TheLo0s (17. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ganz am Anfang deines Projekts hier mal reingeschaut und mir gedacht: "ach das wird doch bestimmt nix gescheites"...  (man muss ja auch ehrlich sein was man sich anfangs gedacht hat  )

Heute hab ich mal wieder vorbei geschaut und muss sagen: " GEILE SACHE! Hast richtig gut umgesetzt!"

Also ich finds auf jeden Fall absolut gelungen und bin mir sicher das es final nochmal um einiges geiler wird! Weiter so!!

*applaus*


----------



## Matriach (17. Februar 2015)

Ich kann mich meinen vielen Vorrednern nur anschließen.
Ein wunderschönes und sehr geniales Projekt.
Weiter so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanto (18. Februar 2015)

Wow !
Da wird man ja richtig neidisch


----------



## DSHPB (18. Februar 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Wow !
> Da wird man ja richtig neidisch



Nich neidisch werden...
Selbst was bauen


----------



## Salanto (18. Februar 2015)

DSHPB schrieb:


> Nich neidisch werden...
> Selbst was bauen



Wenn ich wüsste wie ^^' (oder gibt es schon How-To Casemod planen und bauen  )


----------



## DSHPB (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn du basteltechnisch nich ganz unversiert bist kriegen wir das hin 

Mach dir paar Gedanken, poste die hier, sammel Ideen und dann sieht man ja was draus wird..

Und dann les ich grad Hannover - wohne auch in der Nähe, also wo ist das Problem?^^

Schau mal in meinen Worklog-Thread rein... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...iste-tj07-white-black-red-ekwb-dual-loop.html

Grüße


----------



## Plutonix (22. Februar 2015)

*Hallo!
Es ist soweit und es läuft schon 
Hier die Bilder...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruptet (22. Februar 2015)

Bombastisch


----------



## TammerID (23. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiles Projekt und super Resultat 
Nun kommt bei mir Neid auf. Aber ich kann mich beruhigen, ich könnte das Raumtechnisch schon nicht umsetzen...


----------



## dj_the_one (23. Februar 2015)

Darf ich fragen was der ganze Spaß gekostet hat?

Ps: Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Heimkinojenna (23. Februar 2015)

Sehr gelungenes Projekt.

Klasse umgesetzt.


----------



## bigdaniel (23. Februar 2015)

Echt wirklich geil geworden  neben diesem hier: http://blogs-images.forbes.com/antonyleather/files/2014/11/52.jpg die beste Wallpc MOD.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. Februar 2015)

Klasse Arbeit, gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Fand die Idee von Anfang an gut, aber daß das nun so toll aussieht, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Um Belüftung brauchst Du Dir wohl keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.


----------



## WoodiOul (24. Februar 2015)

Da ich Ähnliches in naher Zukunft auch basteln möchte, allerdings mit mehr Spielereien, würde mich mal interessieren, wie du die GraKa befestigt hast? Auf den Bildern sind 2 Schrauben am Extender erkennbar - wird sie nur dadurch gehalten?


----------



## coolAid (24. Februar 2015)

WoodiOul schrieb:


> Da ich Ähnliches in naher Zukunft auch basteln möchte, allerdings mit mehr Spielereien, würde mich mal interessieren, wie du die GraKa befestigt hast? Auf den Bildern sind 2 Schrauben am Extender erkennbar - wird sie nur dadurch gehalten?


Das würde mich für ein eigenes Projekt auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## Salanto (24. Februar 2015)

Ich verneige mich  Sieht echt  aus


----------



## mjay88 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bin echt begeistert  hast du echt super gemacht daumen hoch 

besonders die LED Akzente gefallen mir


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (27. Februar 2015)

Wow das sieht Super Geil aus Respekt!Ich will auch!Ich ziehe bald um dann versuche ich es mal auch zu probieren!


----------



## Plutonix (2. März 2015)

*Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank erst einmal für die Komplimente!
Freut mich, dass mein Projekt so gut bei euch ankommt - damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet!

Zu euren Fragen: 

1. Kosten: Ich werde noch genau nachrechnen was die Hardware, Wasserkühlung und das Material gekostet haben. Die Info folgt dann.

2. Befestigung Grafikkarte: Die GK hab ich mit 2 Schrauben am DVI-Ausgang und mit einer Schraube neben dem Stromanschluss befestigt.

Zu Problemen: 

Nach dem Start ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Pumpe besser entkoppelt sein sollte. 
Da die Anschlüsse durch das Brett führen, geben sie Vibrationen an das Brett weiter. Dadurch hört man ein stetiges Surren.

Die Festplatte Raptor-X lässt sich mit Windows 8.1 nicht ganz ausschalten. Deswegen schließe ich sie als externe Festplatte an, 
sodass ich sie per Schalter an- und ausschalten kann. 

Die Riser-Card habe ich in der Mitte angeschlossen. Sie ist zur Zeit mit 8x angebunden und das macht nur wenig Unterschied zum obersten Slot.

Die 8 Lüfter werde ich bald noch mit RGB-Beleuchtung ausstatten, sodass sie sich dann über Aquasuite steuern lassen.*

*
Ich halte euch weiterhin (auch mit Bildern) auf dem Laufenden!*​


----------



## WoodiOul (2. März 2015)

Spiele auch schon lange mit dem Gedanken, einen wallmounted Rig zu basteln - es sieht verdammt gut aus, kann je nach Kühlungsmethode gut übertaktet werden, ist aber vollkommen unmobil^^
Bei der Farbe schon von Anfang an einig gewesen, oder zwischendrin gedacht "hmmmpf, in gelb würde das auch gut aussehen"?


----------



## 9maddin9 (3. März 2015)

Ein Klasse Projekt 
Wie hast eigentlich das NT befestigt?


----------



## Plutonix (3. März 2015)

*Die Idee mit den Farben schwarz, rot, silber hatte ich von Anfang an und gefällt mir weiterhin. 
Mit der RGB-Beleuchtung kann man ja noch etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen...

Hinter dem Netzteil sind oben zwei Schrauben, die ich durch längere ersetzt habe. 
Das Netzteil ist an dem Plexiglas befestigt und das wiederum am Brett.*​


----------



## FranktheTank23 (25. März 2015)

Ich muss es einfach nochmal sagen. Es sieht einfach geil aus! Auch wenn es ein paar Probleme gibt, hammer. Hoffe es kommen noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## dealcrasher (26. März 2015)

Wow geile sache allerdings würd mich das leuchten des Tisches glaub ich stören aber sieht echt genial aus


----------



## Keleg (29. März 2015)

Ein richtig geiler PC, sehr gute Arbeit! 

Wo bekommt man diese Lüfterhalter her die du ganz rechts und links auf deinem Brett hast?


----------



## Stryke7 (29. März 2015)

Keleg schrieb:


> Ein richtig geiler PC, sehr gute Arbeit!
> 
> Wo bekommt man diese Lüfterhalter her die du ganz rechts und links auf deinem Brett hast?



Falls du die Schutzgitter vor den Lüftern meinst:  Es gibt eine handvoll Fachhändler, die sowas haben.  Den Standard von 120mm bekommt man ganz gut,  140mm ist aber beispielsweise immer noch schwierig.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Starkes Projekt, sieht wirklich gut aus!


----------



## RenovatioApo (29. März 2015)

Klasse Projekt. Super umgesetzt und sehr schön gemacht. Gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## Plutonix (30. März 2015)

Keleg schrieb:


> Ein richtig geiler PC, sehr gute Arbeit!
> 
> Wo bekommt man diese Lüfterhalter her die du ganz rechts und links auf deinem Brett hast?



*Hallo!
 Das sind diese: Koolance Radiator Shroud* *mit 4x 120mm* 

*Am WE wird umgebaut *​


----------



## Plutonix (23. Mai 2015)

*Hallo!
Sorry, dass ich mich erst heute wieder melde, es war viel los, aber ich komme voran...

Was ich in letzter Zeit alles gemacht habe:
- Das rote Kabel oben links wurde durch ein schwarzwes ersetzt, weil es zu penetrant geleuchtet hat. 
- Bei dem CPU-Kühler habe ich ein Plexiglas-Rohr ersetzt, weil das vorige eine leichte Quetschung hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Die AMD-Grafikkarte habe ich verkauft und durch eine eNvidia-Grafikkarte ersetzt. Die passt optisch besser und wird auch bei DirectX 12 unterstützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Die Pumpe wurde entkoppelt und macht kaum mehr Geräusche.
Hierfür wurden die Löcher, wo die Anschlüsse durch das Brett führen, vergrößert und mit schwarzem Schaumstoff abgedichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Als nächstes kommt der Halter für den Monitor, damit er auch an der Wand hängt und verschoben werden kann.
Weitere Änderungen sind in Planung.
*
*Bis dann, Plutonix*​


----------



## WoodiOul (23. Mai 2015)

Ich finde das extrem fett - hatte es auch vor, bis mir wieder einfiel, dass mein Zimmer (wohne z.Z. noch bei meinen Eltern) aus Gips-Wänden besteht ...


----------



## Plutonix (4. Juni 2015)

*Mein neuer Dell UltraSharp U2515H ist da 

 Der Halter soll auch umgebaut werden, so dass der auch an der Wand ist.
Den Halter habe ich günstig aus eBay Kleinzeigen.
Wurde etwas abgesägt und gleich 2 6mm Löcher gebohrt.
Man kann jetzt den Monitor drehen, neigen und um 90° schwenken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fehlen nur noch die Leisten über den Kabeln...

*​


----------



## WoodiOul (4. Juni 2015)

Ich freue mich immer wieder, wenn hier ein Beitrag geschrieben wird - besonders wenn es Bilder beinhaltet 
Seit mehreren Monaten interessiere ich mich extrem für wallmounted PC's, weshalb ich nächsten Monat auch einen basteln werde und da passt es ganz gut, die einzelnen Stationen hier nochmal durchforsten zu können.
Super Projekt, freue mich über jedes weitere Bild!

PS: Eventuell kannst du mir ja privat ein paar Tipps geben, die mir Schwierigkeiten machen könnten^^


----------



## GermanBerserker (4. Juni 2015)

Unfassbar. Das grenzt schon an Kunst.


----------



## Heimkinojenna (5. Juni 2015)

Sehr Geil.


----------



## Deathy93 (5. Juni 2015)

Respekt!

Sieht mega geil aus! Echter Hingucker!


----------



## Pelk (6. Juni 2015)

Das nenne ich mal gute Sicht auf die Hardware  Sehr schön gemacht !


----------



## b5xen (11. Juni 2015)

Extrem gute Arbeit! Respekt!


----------



## Plutonix (13. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danny_90 (17. Juni 2015)

Einfach klasse, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Juli 2015)

Gefällt mir richtig gut, ist optisch eine Wucht  Da gibts doch direkt nen Abo, um das Ganze weiter zu verfolgen


----------



## Madfurion (12. Juli 2015)

Ist echt eine Pracht, kann man sogar als moderne Kunst durchgehen lassen 

Wer braucht bei sowas noch ein überteuertes Tischgehäuse


----------



## madmidi (13. Juli 2015)

Sehr schönes Design und technisch auch echt gut durchdacht.
Respekt !

Ich habe da aber noch eine Frage:

*Warum diese brachiale Kühlleistung ?*

Ein Radi hätte doch auch locker gereicht.
Die Kühlung reicht ja für 4 Grafikkarten 

Mfg,
Andi


----------



## ASD_588 (13. Juli 2015)

Bei diesem anblick freut man sich doch jeden morgen bzw wen man ins büro geht  


Ein abgerundeter alu Kabelkanal für die kabel mit der gleichen folie die das brett hat fehlt noch.




> *Warum diese brachiale Kühlleistung ?*


Weil man dan prob semi passiv Kühlen kann und weil es mit 2 Radis besser ausschaut.


----------



## Plutonix (16. Juli 2015)

*@madmidi* Ich wollte es symmetrisch haben und Kühlung als Reserve ist immer nicht schlecht 

*@ASD_588  *Bald werde ich umziehen und da kommen die Kabel ganz weg *

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mehrere User haben mich schon gefragt, was es so gekostet hat?
Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung ca.:

Hardware:* 1600€
*Wasserkühlung:* 850€
*Brett mit Plexi:* 225€
*Werkzeug (Stichsäge, Akkuschrauber, Fön. usw.):* 300€

*Arbeit:* etwa 6 Monate (mit vielen Pausen und warten auf die Teile)

*+ Monitor, Tastatur und Maus:* 570€
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## 2lman (31. Juli 2015)

mal was ganz andres.. super... hab mich erstmal gefragt wo die Graka ist und dann gesehen dass sie unterm Mainboard montiert und per Kabel ans Board angeschlossen ist.. echt cool das Teil.. hat was - sehr schöne Idee


----------



## Plutonix (25. September 2015)

Plutonix schrieb:


> *
> Zu Problemen:
> 
> Die Festplatte Raptor-X lässt sich mit Windows 8.1 nicht ganz ausschalten.
> ...




*Mit Windows 10, geht die HDD nach mehreren Minuten in Standby. 1 Problem weniger 
Bin in der Zeit umgezogen, und will die Kabel in die Wand verstecken. 
Hab da schon eine Idee, aber dafür brauche ich ein Laster  der Mir eine Holzplatte mit 170x200 cm. bringt.*​


----------



## bennySB (25. September 2015)

Plutonix schrieb:


> *Mit Windows 10, geht die HDD nach mehreren Minuten in Standby. 1 Problem weniger
> Bin in der Zeit umgezogen, und will die Kabel in die Wand verstecken.
> Hab da schon eine Idee, aber dafür brauche ich ein Laster  der Mir eine Holzplatte mit 170x200 cm. bringt.*​



Bollerwagen? xD


----------



## AMD_Markus (12. Oktober 2015)

Hey Plutonix!

Vielen Dank für's Teilen! Gerade habe ich deinen Wall-Build auf der offiziellen AMD Facebook-Seite erwähnt.  Gerne mehr solch geniale Projekte! 

https://www.facebook.com/AMDDeutsch...1828.610670625660134/1011606232233236/?type=3

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend euch allen!

Markus


----------



## AMD-FXler (22. Oktober 2015)

Der absolute Hammer! 

Wenn ich mal Zeit finden sollte, werd ich auch was spezielles zu "basteln" versuchen!


----------



## Plutonix (7. November 2016)

Hallo!

Es ist schon etwas Zeit seit dem letzten Umbau vergangen... also bauen wir weiter 
Die Pumpe ist leider defekt (lautes Rattern), also muss ich die ausbauen und austauschen.

Dabei habe ich auch die SSD und den DVD-Brenner abgebaut, da wird ein Fenster und ein Logo von mir ausgesägt.
Die Grafikkarte muss ich auch gegen eine neuere tauschen, eine GTX 780 mit 3 GB reicht vorne und hinten nicht.
 Eine GTX 1070/1080 ist schon ein Muss und würde gut in den Rechner passen.
Der Wasserkühler kommt dann von *Alphacool NexXxoS GPX* und wird noch rot lackiert.

Da war doch noch was: am PCIe-Kabel muss ich auch noch was machen 

Übrigens: 
Ein neuer *ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q* Monitor kommt auch schon morgen  

Aquacomputer aquaero Steuerung und Durchflusssensor kommt auch komplett weg, 
falls jemand fragt wieso: die ist nicht schlecht, aber ich will damit keine Raumstation steuern, 
weniger ist ab und zu einfach mehr.


 PS: Hat einer eine Idee wie ich manuell 8 Lüfter gleichzeitig steuern kann? 

Genug geschrieben, ihr wollt ja wie immer die Bilder bald sehen  

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## DOcean (8. November 2016)

Plutonix schrieb:


> PS: Hat einer eine Idee wie ich manuell 8 Lüfter gleichzeitig steuern kann?



Das sollte bei PWM Lüftern jede 1 kanalige Steuerung + y Kabel können

Oder such mal nach PWM Hub 8-fach gibt es mein ich auch, dann wird übers MB gesteuert (über einen 4 Pin Lüfter Anschluss)


----------



## Plutonix (8. November 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> Das sollte bei PWM Lüftern jede 1 kanalige Steuerung + y Kabel können
> 
> Oder such mal nach PWM Hub 8-fach gibt es mein ich auch, dann wird übers MB gesteuert (über einen 4 Pin Lüfter Anschluss)



Die Lüfter haben leider nur 3 Pins... denke am besten wäre 5, 7 und 9 Volt  Schalter (Winter, Frühling und Sommer) 
Die *Yate Loon D12SL-12+4LED* verbrauchen zusammen etwa 28,8 Watt. Für das MB wird das doch etwas zu viel


----------



## DOcean (8. November 2016)

gibts auch dafür:
PHANTEKS PWM-Lufter-Hub, retail - schwarz


----------



## JakPol (8. November 2016)

Plutonix schrieb:


> Aquacomputer aquaero Steuerung und Durchflusssensor kommt auch komplett weg,
> falls jemand fragt wieso: die ist nicht schlecht, aber ich will damit keine Raumstation steuern,
> weniger ist ab und zu einfach mehr.



Es gibt den aquaero auch zur internen Montage ohne Display. Damit würdest Du den Funktionsumfang behalten ohne den Raumstations-look.



DOcean schrieb:


> gibts auch dafür:
> PHANTEKS PWM-Lufter-Hub, retail - schwarz


Geiles Teil  Das müsste man doch theoretisch auch hinter den PWM Lüfterausgang eines aquaero5 klemmen können, oder?


----------



## DOcean (8. November 2016)

JakPol schrieb:


> Geiles Teil  Das müsste man doch theoretisch auch hinter den PWM Lüfterausgang eines aquaero5 klemmen können, oder?



Klar sollte gehen


----------



## Plutonix (8. November 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> gibts auch dafür:
> PHANTEKS PWM-Lufter-Hub, retail - schwarz



*Danke DOcean!*
Das klingt sehr Interessant und sollte auch an meinen 8 Lüfter passen.
Wie ich verstanden habe, muss ich ein Lüfter wegen der Drehzahl einzeln anschließen und die anderen 7 kann ich zusammen laufen lassen... 
Stimmt es, oder lese ich da falsch


----------



## DOcean (8. November 2016)

Grundsätzlich ist das dem Teil völlig egal was an 3-Pin Lüftern du wo anschließt.. 

der FAN1 Anschluss ist halte der einzige dessen Tachosignal weitergegeben wird, wenn du da nix anschließt selbst schuld, da bekommst du halt kein Tachosignal


----------



## Plutonix (14. November 2016)

Der Hub ist schon per Post auf dem Weg zu mir 

Ich habe etwas weiter gebaut:
In den DVD-Brenner kommt mein (Plutonix-)Logo rein, dann ist es auch nicht so schwarz und "unsichtbar"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warte noch auf meine *Dremel* ​


----------



## Wetfox (17. November 2016)

Tolle Ideen und alles sauber umgesetzt. Mein Respekt


----------



## Plutonix (28. November 2016)

An dem DVD-Brenner wird gerade gearbeitet...
Keine Angst, da kommt noch Plexi und Folie drüber 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die SSD habe ich auch umgebaut und schon lackiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## AtronOm (29. November 2016)

Ich toll was du das so hingezaubert hast. Echt schön was man mit kreativität und Zeit alles erschaffen kann )


----------



## StefanKFG (11. Januar 2017)

Gefällt mir absolut, großes Lob an dieser Stelle 
Hoffentlich krabbelt nicht irgendeine Art von Ungeziefer auf die Hardware (Fliege, Spinne etc.). Oder hast du da Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergriffen?


----------



## Plutonix (14. März 2017)

_Hallo StefanKFG!
Bis jetzt ist noch nix in Rechner rein gekrabbelt und wenn, habe ich wieder was zum basteln_ 



Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel umgebaut und mache hier nach nach alle Bilder rein.

Die Anzeige für *Luft* und *Wasser* ist auch nun eingebaut.
Damit habe ich so die Infos im Blick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Flexsist (15. März 2017)

Ich habe eine Frage zum DVD Brenner. Wie legt man in einen nach unten hängendes DVD-Laufwerk eine DVD ein? 

Ansonsten schicke Sache.


----------



## DOcean (15. März 2017)

Häufig haben die Schubladen kleine Nasen das die nicht raus fällt beim Einlegen, oder einfach das LW einen µ richtig geneigt


----------



## Plutonix (15. März 2017)

*@Flexsist*
Wie der* DOcean* schreibt, sind da kleine Nasen und die DVD bleibt in der Schublade


----------



## Flexsist (15. März 2017)

*Laufwerk auf mach* ....Ok....habe ich auch. Aber ich habe auch schon erlebt dass das nicht immer reicht. Ich habe schon aus mehreren DVD-Playern und DVD Laufwerken CDs gefischt die innerhalb des Laufwerks rausgeruscht sind. Deswegen sehe ich das ganze mit etwas Skepsis. Andererseits, wer brauch heute eigentlich noch ein DVD Laufwerk? Einmal im Monat für die PCGH DVD, aber sonst? 

Edit: Ich liebäugle auch schon lange mit dem Gedanken eines Wall-PCs. Aber mir fehlen die Werkzeuge und die finanziellen Mittel. Wenn ich es aber umsetzten könnte, dann würde ich vermutlich auf ein Externes USB DVD-Laufwerk zurückgreifen. Das kann man dann je nach Bedarf anklemmen.


----------



## Plutonix (15. März 2017)

Der Draht hebt gut, aber schaut na ja  
Bei den Radiatoren habe ich einfach ein Gummi benutzt, hoffe es reißt nicht.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Dagnarus (16. März 2017)

Das Gummi wird mit der Zeit bröselig werden und reissen. Vor allem wenn da permanent warme Luft dran vorbei zieht... Da das hinten ist hätte ich eher den Draht gelassen. Sieht an der Stelle ja keiner.


----------



## Flexsist (16. März 2017)

Kabelbinder.  Oder Angelschnur oder so.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. März 2017)

Oder ein Stück Blech was mit 2 Schrauben festgemacht wird. 

Oder wenn man es ganz sauber lösen will, 2 kleine Bleche die man hinten ranschraubt (rechts und links vom radi) und mit den vorhandenen löchern im Radi befestigt. 

Gibt genug Möglichkeiten, alle dürften besser als ein Gummiband sein, was früher oder später reißt


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (17. März 2017)

Hab mich gerade mal durch den Thread geklickt. 
Wirklich beeindruckend was du da gemacht hast. Super Design und alles sehr akurat und sauber bearbeitet - wirklich hervorragend! 

Gefällt mir super und danke Dir für's Zeigen!


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2017)

Dagnarus schrieb:


> Das Gummi wird mit der Zeit bröselig werden und  reissen. Vor allem wenn da permanent warme Luft dran vorbei zieht... Da  das hinten ist hätte ich eher den Draht gelassen. Sieht an der Stelle ja  keiner.





Flexsist schrieb:


> Kabelbinder.  Oder Angelschnur oder so.





Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Oder ein Stück Blech was mit 2 Schrauben festgemacht wird.
> 
> Oder wenn man es ganz sauber lösen will, 2 kleine Bleche die man hinten ranschraubt (rechts und links vom radi) und mit den vorhandenen löchern im Radi befestigt.
> 
> Gibt genug Möglichkeiten, alle dürften besser als ein Gummiband sein, was früher oder später reißt



Oder wie wäre es damit:

Du hängst an den beiden Schrauben einen Vogelkäfig auf, züchtest dir eine ausreichende Menge hübscher Vögelchen, und dressierst sie darauf dass sie in Schichtarbeit den Wärmetauscher abwechselnd festhalten?


----------



## Flexsist (17. März 2017)

Bist du so auf 11849 Beiträge gekommen?


----------



## Stryke7 (17. März 2017)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Bist du so auf 11849 Beiträge gekommen?



Uhm ...   

Vielleicht?


----------



## Plutonix (27. März 2017)

Jungs, keine Angst!
Das Gummi wird bei Archiven benutzt, deshalb hebt es auch min. 10 Jahre  



Weiter geht, es wurde doch eine EVGA 980 Ti, die ich sehr günstig von einem Freund erhalten habe  
Die Anschlüsse sind von *BARROW* und ich werde in Zukunft nur die verwenden, Preis/Leistung 1A und etwa 1 Woche Versand aus China  ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Flexsist (27. März 2017)

Je nach Archiv sind diese aber in der Regel klimatisiert.


----------



## Plutonix (28. März 2017)

*@Flexsist*
Ich denke ich mache mit einer schmaler Aluleiste, ich suche mal was passendes 
Wollte mal wieder spielen, musste schnell gehen. Hatte schon die erste Endzugerscheinungen


----------



## Linkeb (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo bin neu hier und Total begeistert von dem Thema nun hab ich die Frage wie du das Plexi bearbeitet hast und vor allem wie du den Winkel dort rein bekommen hast


----------



## Plutonix (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo *Linkeb*!
Das Plexiglas wurde mit einer Kreissäge bearbeitet auch die 45 Grad Winkel


----------



## Linkeb (13. Januar 2018)

Mein Respekt dann werde ich auch mal an die Arbeit machen.
Dann hab ich noch eine Frage die GPU Halterung wie haben sie die gebaut und was für ein Programm haben sie für die Zeichnungen verwendet ich weiß sind viele Fragen.
Ich bedanke mich schon Mal


----------



## steinhaeger (15. Januar 2018)

Hey....ich bin auch neu hier und hab mich eigendlich nur wegen einer Frage angemeldet.
Ich habe das selbe vor wie du, habe aber bedenken bei der Kühlung vom Motherboard.
In nem normalen Gehäuse besteht ja noch ihregendeine Luftstömung hier aber so gut wie garnicht, wie sind deine erfahrungen damit?

Lg


----------



## Plutonix (18. Januar 2018)

*@ Linkeb*
Die Halterung habe ich nach dem ich die GPU ausgemessen habe, auf dem Papier gezeichnet und nach der Zeichnung gebaut habe 

*@ steihaeger*
Nach zwei Jahre hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit der Kühlung 
Die warme Luft geht ja nach oben, also auch hier besteht eine Zerkulation.


----------



## x071187x (6. März 2018)

Hi Plutonix großes Lob an dich, ist echt ein geiles PC Case 
Hab mir überlegt auch so eins zu bauen, könntest du mir vielleicht sagen wie die masse der Platte und des Rahmes sind?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. März 2018)

x071187x schrieb:


> Hi Plutonix großes Lob an dich, ist echt ein geiles PC Case
> Hab mir überlegt auch so eins zu bauen, könntest du mir vielleicht sagen wie die masse der Platte und des Rahmes sind?



Im ersten Beitrag stehen Anordnung und Abmessungen aller einzelner Bauteile, damit müsste sich die Gesamtgröße schon halbwegs abschätzen lassen.


----------



## dergunia (8. März 2018)

an plutonix erst mal ein dickes großes LOB. so einen tisch pc zu bauen hat was ^^ und sieht echt super aus.
und jetzt noch die wand-bastelei? der whansinn. finde immer wieder alte themen so wie das hier, wo ich für mich und mein klienes bastlerdasein ideen finde. egal ob design, mechanik oder elektrik man findet immer wieder was neues und denkt sich "hm könnte ich so ähnlich für mich brauchen" und will direkt loslegen. thumbs up für das projekt, abo ist angelegt ^^

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Plutonix (12. März 2018)

Danke. Danke!!! 

Ich bau gerne und manche Ideen kommen hier auch aus dem Netz. Ich ändere nur etwas im meinem Kopf 
Neues Projekt ist schon länger im Plannung und sollte bald los gehen. Ist aber auf Minimum ausgelegt.

PS. die Platte ist 64 cm x 124 cm. 

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## Ryuminawa (16. April 2018)

Also für den Tisch-PC Hut ab! Sehr geile Idee, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------

